# Can´t Enter Private Messages



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear Adminstrators,

Unfortunately, I cannot enter the Private Messages ... I have tried numerous times, from my Lap Top or from the Desk Top. I was able to read Katie´s message from my Samsung Galaxy Android Table and the Samsung Galaxy Cell Phone ! ? 


SOS ... thanks alot,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 30, 2012)

Please try sending me a PM.  If you get an error message let me know what it is.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

@ Frank Z.,

Thanks for solving my crisis with entering my PM Box on Monday evening. 

Your efficient and quick response to my dilemma, and  restored PM box, is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Tuesday May 1st - 16.25 hours

To the Administrative Team,

Firstly, yesterday, 30th April, evening and up until an hour ago, all was fine with My Android Samsung Galaxy Cellular Phone and my Samsung Galaxy Tablet.

About a half hour ago ( 16.00 hrs. May 1st - Tuesday ) I have only been able to enter and log in on the Desk Top or Lap Top, and thus, it seems that my Android, is mal functioning --- the Log In, has ceased working, in other words, my Log In for D.C. is automatic ... Now it is NOT.

Perhaps the planets are off orbit !  However, it is quite frustrating as you all are aware.

What do I do now ? Another thing, is that I cannot seem to relog in with my Name and Password ! Which makes it more frustrating ! 

Do you require my Phone number on my Cell and Tablet ? 

SOS Please.
Thanks again.
Margi Cintrano


----------



## FrankZ (May 1, 2012)

Generally when there is issues with the app it is best to delete the app, reboot the device, make sure the device is current on patches then reinstall the app.


----------

